# 2014 Halloween Haunt Calendar!! Send in your photos!



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

The new HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR website has officially launched!!! Introducing www.HalloweenHauntCalendar.com!

On top of that I'm now accepting photo submissions for the 2014 Haunt Calendar to be printed and ready to ship October 1st. Deadline for photos is July 31, 2013 so don't delay and get your very best haunt photos off to me asap. Please review the complete photo submission guidelines on the website along with the Terms and Conditions.

Advertising spots - monthly banner ads, 1/2 and 1/4 page ads are also available for purchase. There is an advertising page on the website with all the details and pricing. These spots tend to fill up fast so if you want to get your Halloween product or service out to a rapidly growing International audience of dedicated haunters this is the perfect vehicle!

In addition there is a limited number of 2013 calendars are still available for order on the website but the main focus now turns to 2014 so let's get those haunt photos rolling in. Last year there was over 60 photos - let's see if we can hit 100!!! Happy Haunting!

http://www.HalloweenHauntCalendar.com


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Another reminder to get your photos in for the *upcoming 2014 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR!!* Lots of great photos have been coming in but I know there are a ton of talented haunters out there that have still yet to submit their shots!! *Deadline is less than 3 weeks away so DON'T DELAY!!*

http://www.hectorturner.com/HalloweenHauntCalendar/submissions.html


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

This is it people! TODAY is your LAST CHANCE to have your photo included in the 2014 edition of the HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR!! You have until exactly midnight tonight to submit your photos.

Pre-order info will go up in about a week or so with the calendar being ready to ship October 1st.

As always full submission guidelines are found on the website.
http://www.hectorturner.com/HalloweenHauntCalendar/submissions.html


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

EEK I've been toying with sending in some pics and I am gonna do it! Yay so excited!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

VGhoulson said:


> EEK I've been toying with sending in some pics and I am gonna do it! Yay so excited!


That's great! Clock is ticking though!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I sent them in yesterday!


----------

